# GW Site Down, WHY?



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

The games workshop site is down tonight, amd just a few minutes ago a page was posted telling us it will be back up at 6:30 GMT. Big work is happening apparently, should be expect something big? A site revamp? Perhaps new stuff to coincide with it all for March? 
Apologies if im reading too much into a maintainence error, thought it was worth a post though!


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Given the amount of time it is down for my bet is on some kind of hardware migration, new server or something like that.

Up loading the latest releases isn't something that would take 24 hours I'd reckon.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

They posted something on Tardbook earlier saying its down until 6am GMT, something to do with behind the scenes upgrade and clean up (price hike).


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I could not help but think price hike myself .... this jump is going to be so high that the server could not handle it and was shutting down.:biggrin:


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

I can has articles again?


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

On Today's White Dwarf Daily, the GW staff said it would be down from 6ish GMT. So it is planned. Whether it is actual maintnence, a price hike, or them reposting all the old articles they took down remains to be seen. 

But don't be alarmed - it was planned.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I know they are changing the names of EVERYTHING on the entire site to:

Dark Eldergarths, Eldergarths, Grey Hogarths, Space Hogarths, Blood Hogarths, Dark Hogarths, Black Hograrths, Necrogarths, Hogar Wolves, Tyranogarths, MCAOrks, Sisters of Spot, Chaos Space Hogarths, Daemogarths, the Imperial Garth and the Garth Empire.

ALL HQ and Special Characters will be called Spot, except for the Hogar Wolves who will get Spot the Dog (and the Penguin Books Trademark can just get fucked)


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

Oz, wanna collaborate and take out a hit on this author? Since she isn't a political figure, former military or law enforcement, I'm thinking I can get a decent contract guy at around 20k. (Just kidding... kind of)

Then I could write a book about Spot, the Inquisitor assassin, and.... the rest is history.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I've not got that kinda cash sorry mate, but hey let's start a kickstarter !

(Very seriously: this is a piss take, I would never contemplate harming anyone)


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Magpie_Oz said:


> I've not got that kinda cash sorry mate, but hey let's start a kickstarter !
> 
> (Very seriously: this is a piss take, I would never contemplate harming anyone)


I would ... 

Work for Beer ... Kill for Kegs ... :spiteful:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

OIIIIIIO said:


> Magpie_Oz said:
> 
> 
> > I've not got that kinda cash sorry mate, but hey let's start a kickstarter !
> ...


I'm down. Throw in some brisket then OIIIIIIO and I will be set.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

You know my wife is coming over on holiday soon, from another country and all that. Might make her very hard to track.

She's a redhead too so she can just eat her soul. :grin:


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

If this is another price hike, I'm curious to find out what land raiders are going to cost. $80 now? $90?

Also: I forgot GMT was on the 24-hour system and thought that this was only going to last until 11:30am US Mountain Time. XDDD


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> You know my wife is coming over on holiday soon, from another country and all that. Might make her very hard to track.
> 
> She's a redhead too so she can just eat her soul. :grin:


I am so mentioning that when I meet you and your wife.

_"So, Mrs. Oz, I hear you eat souls._

And just who told you that?!?!

_I'm not one to point fingers but... _

Where'd Scott go?

_Umm...... check out this hot chick who cosplays my avatar on Heresy._:biggrin:


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> I am so mentioning that when I meet you and your wife.
> 
> _"So, Mrs. Oz, I hear you eat souls._
> 
> ...


Why do you think I am sending her to the US and I am staying home? 
Mention away but be warned that ALL souls in base contact get eaten !


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Anyone else think its just maintance?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Why do you think I am sending her to the US and I am staying home?
> Mention away but be warned that ALL souls in base contact get eaten !


Prepare to be proven otherwise, I can serve up some mind changing Tex Mex.

@Necrosis: Yup, I think its just maintenance.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Necrosis said:


> Anyone else think its just maintance?


I dunno, it could just be maintenance, and GW's official post certainly seems to back that up, unless they're updating the site in anticipation of a planned price hike, which they will tell us about later (if it's happening)

Alternatively, they could just be lying.

I don't mean to come across as arguing with you (if I am coming across like that), My intention is simply to point out all the possibilities. We'll see what happens in a few hours.



Jace of Ultramar said:


> Prepare to be proven otherwise, I can serve up some mind changing Tex Mex.


mmmmm tex mex <3


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Adramalech said:


> Alternatively, they could just be lying.


They could be but always ask yourself "WHY would they?" .


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Magpie_Oz said:


> They could be but always ask yourself "WHY would they?" .


I couldn't fathom WHY, but it's a possibility until proven otherwise.

Not that I would be offended if they were lying to me. My own government doing it so often has desensitized me to it, I guess.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Adramalech said:


> I couldn't fathom WHY, but it's a possibility until proven otherwise.
> 
> Not that I would be offended if they were lying to me. My own government doing it so often has desensitized me to it, I guess.


Governments don't lie, they do "cover ups".

I think this is some maintenance to revamp the over all look of the site. It'll come back up and look cool... or the same, I don't care either way.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

06:50 GMT and still the servitor toils


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Adramalech said:


> I couldn't fathom WHY, but it's a possibility until proven otherwise.
> 
> Not that I would be offended if they were lying to me. My own government doing it so often has desensitized me to it, I guess.


yeah GW was secretly run by the EEF and Popehat and now, in conjunction with the Crusader against corporate trademark bullies they are takng over the internet


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Adramalech said:


> If this is another price hike, I'm curious to find out what land raiders are going to cost. $80 now? $90?


If only !


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Almost 2 hours after and still closed down. Hmm. Maybe it's me hoping it's not a price hike but it seems a little early in the year for one. The last couple have been in the April/May area.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

i will laugh so hard if it has been done for a while now, and some poor unpaid intern just forgot to turn it back on...

:so_happy::laugh:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Sounds like a server migration or upgrade. Or extensive site software changes. Price hikes etc wouldn't need a shutdown.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Interesting thats its now run five hours overtime!


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

maintence is what it is...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> 06:50 GMT and still the servitor toils


Maybe he's updating all the trademarked stuff to have the little R or TM on it.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh well, it'll be back up when it comes back up.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

It's back !

And it is now soooo cool !


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> It's back !
> 
> And it is now soooo cool !


Liar!


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Magpie_Oz said:


> It's back !
> 
> And it is now soooo cool !


the freebies are quite amazing........................................................


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> the freebies are quite amazing........................................................


You're a freebie


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

It's up for real now!


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

are there more combined packages?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/armySubUnitCats.jsp?catId=cat440005a&rootCatGameStyle=wh

"Chariots of Ire"

Har! I gets it.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Rems said:


> Liar!


made ya look ! :laugh:


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

wow agree those chariots of fire...drooollll looks like i might start getting into fantasy again


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the chariots of Ire were there before the maintenance.

And unless it's price changes, nothing looks different to me, must have just been server mitigation or something similar.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

well thats back up but the FB page has gone, so dont know whats going on now


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I'll tell ya
because F*** *** thats why.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I swear the Land Raider was £41 before and now it's £45. Apart from that, I see no differences. Deathwing Command Squad box is horrifically overpriced, but hey.

Midnight


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

Same price here as before in the US of A. But it went up after the last price raise, last year.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

MidnightSun said:


> I swear the Land Raider was £41 before and now it's £45. Apart from that, I see no differences. Deathwing Command Squad box is horrifically overpriced, but hey.
> 
> Midnight


Land raider has been £45 for a while, deathwinf command is alot of cash but its got a shit ton of stuff on the sprues.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Land Raiders are still $110 for us


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Land Raiders are still $110 for us


For a second there, I thought when you said us, you meant the USA.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Necrosis said:


> For a second there, I thought when you said us, you meant the USA.


Well doesn't that just ......... oh never mind ...:headbutt: :wink:


----------

